# Refillling portable LPG cylinders



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

I've just read something which concerns me about refilling portable LPG cylinders in the UK and I wonder if this extends to continental Europe...
Apparently Calor will not refill these portable cylinders at their Autogas refilling stations in the UK. Anyone know if this is correct? Are there other places where they can be filled? What is the situation in Europe?
I was looking at the lightweight portable cylinders which MTHAutogas make as they appear to be the answer to obtaining gas in various countries without carrying different cylinders. Now I'm having second thoughts.
Any advice appreciated.
Regards,
Pugwash.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pugwash and welcome to these forums.

There's some debate in this thread which may add to the information you have:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-727.html&highlight=gas+refilling


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pugwash and welcome from me too.

In addition to Gillians link i think its worth pointing out that the majority of refillable cylinders come with a remote fill up pipe, this is normally fitted by drilling a hole in the side of the van, there is then no need to access the gas locker to fill up the bottles, you simply plug in the nozzle to the side of the van, just like a car or van fitted with a bulk lpg tank, my point being there is little visual difference between the two.

IMO calor have issued their statement due to the growing popularity of refillables and is a clever way of protecting their profits. The main problem as i see it is when someone removes the bottle from the gas locker to fill up, its then clearly visible to the attendant and could then lead to problems.

I've had my gaslow refillables for quite a while now and have never had a problem filling up in UK yet. Same thing on the continent but be advised that availability in some countries is a bit thin on the ground, see this link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-7502.html#61433

There is one potential pitfall to using refillables on the continent, but only relevant for extended stays in really cold conditions - Continental lpg is rarely 100% propane but usually a mix of butane and propane, sometimes a 50-50 mix and this can lead to problems as the butane is unuseable in cold conditions so will remain in the tank until temperatures rise, each time you refill, there is gradually less room for the propane.

One final note, i would advise against MTH 'lightw8' gas bottle as it is not fitted with an 80% stopfill device, their other product the 'easyfill' does. 
A 'stopfill' prevents accidental overfilling of a bottle.

You could also try www.gaslow.co.uk who sell a similar product to MTH and come recommended by myself, all their products are fitted with a 80%stopfill device.

Happy travels,

pete.

ps, no connections with gaslow other than as a satisfied customer etc, etc.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thnaks for the info*

Thanks for the info and the links. I was aware of the MTH bottles but not the Autogas ones. Don't like the sound of a cylinder with no auto cut-off when filling. Puts a bit too much responsibility on the attendant for my liking.
Regards
P.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Welcome Pugwash, the gaslow cylinders are ideal as long as you fit the remote filling point in the side of your motorhome.
You wont have any problems filling up as it is no different to filling with fuel.

Eddie


----------

